# hello, would really appreciate any help to diagnos myself



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

Firstly thankyou anyone taking the time to read this and any help would be greatly appreciated, I am trying to determine if i am suffering from dp/dr.
I have suffered from depression and anxiety in bouts throughout my life and each time i have experienced similar symptoms to what alot of people on this site do, just recently i have been through a really bad period from being quite well and living a fairly good life i started getting really bad anxiety when quickly turned into depression, i tried taking anti depressants for 2 weeks but had a severe side effects( like two weeks of being on lsd but not good lsd it was like being in a horror movie) anyway after stopping i felt like i was left in a black cloud, i felt like i was basically deaf and dumb, since then i feel like my brain has shut down i look at things but i dont percieve them, when i talk to people i feel as im not there
are these symptoms of dr/dp, once again thank you to anyone reading this, yours sincerely jj


----------



## Welshlad (Jul 11, 2005)

If I'm honest, yes, the symptoms you listed sound very familiar to all dp sufferers and will be very scary at first. However, you have to remember this may just be a side effect of the drugs you were on and could be a short term effect. My advice to you is to stay positive and get on with normal activities. don't get caught up in it like we all did. good luck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

Thank you for the reply i will heed the advice
all the best


----------



## fraddykat (Dec 18, 2005)

I too was on zoloft ...I literally felt like I was in a cartoon ...funny farm ...everything still feels distorted . My thoughts are distorted and I still feel crazy after stopping it 1 month ago. I wish i neveer started it. My life was hectic and very hard to manage but nothing compared to this hell!!!


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi! I am new too but what you share is similar to what I don't experience anymore. Do you feel as though you are lifeless and different than you were? Do you feel that the world around you has changed? Has everything taken on a flat and dream-like state? That is how I experience things now. It is so frightening. I had this come on after withdrawing from xanax after 23 yrs. cold turkey. I had also experienced EXTREME amounts of stress. Suddenly, and it happened in a moment, I felt different. I felt like I lost God. I used to experience His presence and now I do not. I am not sure how much of this you can relate to but I can see that each of the situations have similarities and then definite differences. I just want you to know that I am here to talk to anytime. I don't know if you are lonely, but I am in that no one understands and I don't want to worry or bother others. I truly wish you all success in your quest for wellness. I feel encouraged in reading that others have gotten well. Good luck, freesong


----------

